# LCR 357 Mag?



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a LCR 357 mag with only 25 rounds fired today but have a question. Since the new frame is that polly, like the semi autos, is there a chance that there will be a problem with gas cutting on the under side of the top strap? It seems to me that after shooting 357 mags or even 38+p that there could be a problem. Anyone own one that could fill me in on my concern?
Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

at the weight of this gun, whats the odds that you will shoot enough .357 mag rounds thru it to do any damage to the top strap. much more likely that you will harm your hand before the gun. as for the +p rounds...... forget about them hurting the gun at all.

let us know how it shoots.


----------



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> at the weight of this gun, whats the odds that you will shoot enough .357 mag rounds thru it to do any damage to the top strap. much more likely that you will harm your hand before the gun. as for the +p rounds...... forget about them hurting the gun at all.
> 
> let us know how it shoots.


Thanks, I don't intend to shoot 357 mags in it but at least I have the option to do so. I just was worrying about the +p load mostly with the tupper ware frame.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not even in the same ballpark as to pressures......


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

All I shoot thru mine is .357 rnds.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

I have well over 500 rounds of 125G. JHP 357 through my LCR. It still looks like new. I like shooting this Gun and it is a every day carry Gun. Some days it backs up a SP101 and some days a 442 backs up the LCR 357. Whatever it's a keeper.


----------

